
In Formula 1, You have to be Amazing to be Average - jakarta
https://www.theverge.com/2018/6/26/17499438/formula1-french-grand-prix-behind-the-scenes
======
cyberferret
It all a money game. The team with the most money can do better R&D and have a
fast/more reliable car on the track, which seems to make up a large percentage
of whether it is a point scoring car.

I wish it could go back to the days of guys tinkering in their garage to build
a competitive car. We will never see the likes of the old days when Jack
Brabham designed, hand built, and drove his own F1 car to a world championship
title win.

